# recycled firelogs



## sgcsalsero (Jan 6, 2007)

credit goes to my wife on this one, from one of her 50 er so magazines she gets a month

If worries about fireplace fumes leave you cold, warm up to recycled firelogs, which steer clear of dangerous toxins like petroleum and parafin wax found in traditional "logs." Cleanflame Firelogs (cleanflamelog.com) make use of otherwise unrecyclable waxed cardboard. They burn more cleanly than artificial logs and roast marshmallows to perfection. The bags of recycled paper briquettes from Simplefire (simplefire.com) are equally earth conscious and easy to use—the bag goes straight into the fireplace. Even synthetic standby Duraflame (duraflame.com) has introduced a natural product, albeit not entirely recycled: Its All Natural Firelog uses vegetable and plant waxes instead of petroleum.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Jan 6, 2007)

Actually I've seen the selections pick up quite a bit in places like Walmart and Target (there's even a 'crackling log', maybe they embed chinese firecrackers into it, who knows) .. I don't shop in places like Needless Markups . . I think the Marketers and Product dudes have been puttng their heads together . . understandably it's all about giving more choices, and bigger profit margins


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think BeGreen has done some good research on these man-made logs.  Check the wiki for more information.

-Kevin


----------

